# PIC OF MY 93 HARDBODY 4X4



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY BABY!!! I STILL GOTTA REPLACE THE DRIVER SIDE FENDER CUZ ITS A LIL DAMAGED BUT OTHER THAN THAT I'LL HER FIXED UP SOON ENOUGH. . . WHO DONT LIKE A NICE HARD BODY??? 












This is the drivers side with the damaged fender... Not in too bad of shape












I LOVE MY HARDBODY!!! :idhitit:


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone else got any pics to post of their HB's??? I noticed there arent many pics on this forum.


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice ride! I like it


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

sexy man. and they look good with a few dents

:woowoo::idhitit::givebeer:


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

nice! I like it.


----------

